# prší



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
jak se hraje prší? Je to hra s karty, je to moc popularní, že? 

Děkuju moc,
Laura


----------



## nebt

Ahoj,

pravidla najdeš zde:
http://mujweb.atlas.cz/www/hra-prsi/?X

Je to hra s 32 "mariášovými kartami" (balíček 32 karet o 4 "barvách" - listy, kule, žaludy, srdce; jde o karty buď dvouhlavé - tzn. uprostřed předělené linií a zrcadlící obrázek z druhé poloviny vzhůru nohama - či jednohlavé - ty jsou designově trošičku odlišné). Zná to každé dítě. Kohokoliv by ses zeptala, bude vědět. Je to hra rychlá. Navíc se při ní dá do určité míry i trošku taktizovat.

Pro praktickou ukázku si ho můžeš stáhnout jako freeware:
http://www.slunecnice.cz/product/Prsi/?SID=22FDE1058716ED9BFD3A684AFB2F6FFE

Měj se a bav se!


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju Nebt, jdu se hned podívat...
Čau, 
Laura


----------



## Tekeli-li! Tekeli-li!

The game also has several modifications, most notably "rychlé prší" - the difference is that if players have more than one card of the same rank (sevens, eights...., aces), they can throw them away all at once. More cards are dealt in the beginning, usually eight.

A very frequent modification (which can of course be combined with the above) is that if a player gets rid of all cards, he hasn't won yet - the previous player can still return him into the game in the next round with a seven (sometimes it's just the seven of hearts, but it can be any suit - depends on what you agree on with your playmates).


----------

